# error installing liberty rom



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I tried to install libert on my dads dx yesterday and it would never leave the boot screen after the install. Here are the steps I took.

I sbfed to the most current sbf file available in the sbf thread.
I then used pzousa root tools to root it.
Then installed the dx bootstrapper. Then installed rom manager
Then I used dx bootstrap and bootstrapped reccovery
Then I flashed recovery in rom manager.
Then used rom manager to reboot into recovery.
I then data wiped and factory reset.
Then installed liberty from sd

The only odd thing I noticed was that it did not take much time at all to install. It takes longer for a rom to install on my d3. Anyone haave any clue as to what the problem is?


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> So I tried to install libert on my dads dx yesterday and it would never leave the boot screen after the install. Here are the steps I took.
> 
> I sbfed to the most current sbf file available in the sbf thread.
> I then used pzousa root tools to root it.
> ...


I would suggest 2 things! first I would say re-download liberty3 V2.0 and if you want a awesome app and legit download, I would purchase the app from Jrummy16 himself called Rom Toolbox Pro. You can download many roms from their and Liberty is in their. Another observation is that I read you used both dx bootstrap and rom manager! Both of them are not necessary. I would flash dx bootstrap and go into recovery from their. I wouldn't use rom manager until you are on liberty. If dx bootstrap doesn't work then you may need Droid2 bootstrap. For some reason Droid2 Bootstrap works better. Let me know how it goes but ultimately it sounds like you have a bad download.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

The reason i used rom manager was to get the newest version of clock work recovery.
The first time i did this i did not use rom manager. I will try downloading it from jrummies rom manager. I have purchased this but my dad has not. and as he is not really a flasher he just prefers the speed and stability on a more vanilla rom. Is it available from the non purchased version of rom manger


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I am not sure if it is available from free rom toolbox but it is worth a check. The reason why rom manager does not work is because the latest clockworkmod from Rom manager does not work well with the phone rom itself. Once you are on a non AOSP rom like liberty or Vortex then you can use Rom manager but it is prefered you use the Droid 2 Recovery app. I use Rom manager but you have to make sure on Non-AOSP roms to flash the Droid X Clockworkmod and not the Droid X 2nd init Clockworkmod. 2nd init is AOSP roms like CM7, MIUI, SSX, and etc.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Clockwork can also not play nice due to the preinstall being full. Usually this results in not actually being able to boot in to CWM, I had that issue after my last SBF, I would hit reboot recovery while still on .602 and it would just reboot without going in to recovery, either via ROM Manager or Bootstrap. You may try that as well because I know specifically this is an issue with the 5.0.2.0 bootstrap.

Per DXC:



DroidXChat said:


> *Solution:*
> 1) Using root explorer, go to /preinstall/app/ and delete any apks you don't use (NFSShift is a great one to delete, its huge)
> 
> 2) Reflash Clockworkmod Recovery in ROM Manager.


Although I would agree with Slothly, the fact it flashed so fast definitely sounds like a bad download. Did you check the md5?


----------

